# XML-Struktur



## lokly (5. Jun 2009)

Hi, ich hätte mal ne Frage zu na Umsetzung:  

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben. Das liesst die Ordner und Dateien der Festplatte aus. Jetzt wollte ich die Ausgabe der Datei in einem XML speichern. Wie sollte das XML strukturiert sein? 

Möglich 1 wäre so: 

<ORDNER>
   Element 1.txt
   Element 2.pdf
   Element 3.rtf
   <ORDNER2>
   </ORDNER2>
</ORDNER>

Oder sollte es besser so aussehen (Möglichkeit 2):  

<ORDNER>
   <element1>Element 1.txt</element1>
   <element2>Element 2.pdf</element2>
   <element3>Element 3.rtf</element3>
   <ORDNER2>
   </ORDNER2>
</ORDNER>

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich bei der 1ten Variante auf die einzelnen Elemente keinen Zugriff nehmen könnte, kenne mich aber nicht so tief gehend mit XML aus. 
Ordnerinhalte können dabei ja auch variieren. Daher wollte ich euch mal fragen, welche Struktur ihr dem XML für das vorhaben geben würdet?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jun 2009)

Wie in der Realität:
[XML]<filesystem>
  <directory name="foo">
    <file name="blubb.txt />
    <directory name="bar">
        <file name="something.xml" />
     </directory>
  </directory>
</filesystem>[/XML]


----------



## lokly (5. Jun 2009)

Oh man, da stand ich doch auch etwas auf dem Schlauch.. 
Vielen dank für die Antwort!


----------

